# Belly Button rings...any one have one



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

So I was looking around for a new navel ring (I'm looking for a cool Cubs one) but I found this one that is a must have.....just wanted to show you guys thought you might get a kick out of it. LOL

So does anyone here have a belly ring? How old were you when you got it? Do you just wear the same all the time or switch all the time? just curious. lol


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

i have belly ring i got it when i was 18 , i usally keep the same one except when i wear something that shoes my naval il try to match it with whatever outfit i have on especially when i got out.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Jul 17 2005, 08:13 PM
> *So I was looking around for a new navel ring (I'm looking for a cool Cubs one) but I found this one that is a must have.....just wanted to show you guys thought you might get a kick out of it. LOL
> 
> So does anyone here have a belly ring? How old were you when you got it? Do you just wear the same all the time or switch all the time? just curious. lol
> ...


[/QUOTE]
that ring is too funny. I'm 20 soon to be 21 and I got mine done when I was 14. My mom took me it was a rainy day and we had nothing better to do.  I wear the ssme one just a small hoop with gray ball. I love the look of barbells but I found they get caught on things and they are too long for me. I have to send this pic to my mom that is


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I have one. I was 18 when I got it. I have changed it a few times, but pretty much leave my silver loop with a pink ball in.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I dont have one and I'm not thinking about getting one,(cant take pain of any sort) but that ring is just too cute!!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have one that I got last year at age 25. I had just lost some weight, and had been doing well with exercise, so I did it! I basically keep the same one in all the time, but have to know...where did you find this one?


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Aww, that's really cute! I used to switch it all the time but now i keep one that I really like all the time.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

um, i dont have a belly ring but i do have piercings


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jul 17 2005, 09:34 PM
> *um, i dont have a belly ring but i do have piercings
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I would have never known  I'm always scared to ask where.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hambys97_@Jul 17 2005, 09:20 PM
> *I have one that I got last year at age 25.  I had just lost some weight, and had been doing well with exercise, so I did it!  I basically keep the same one in all the time, but have to know...where did you find this one?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82289*


[/QUOTE]


Dog belly ring

I saw it on ebay but they call it a shiz tue lol but looks malt to me...

congrats on the weight lose. That is great. I have wanted one since I was 18 but my parents (mom) didn't want me to so even though I was an adult I still didn't do it...anyway I am turning 30 next week and my mom, sister and I had a girls weekend and I had it done. Partly to celebrate 30, partly cause I had wanted to forever. I'm not sure my hubby likes it but oh well lol....

I have been looking for some cute rings I think i will change it often I love jewlery.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830+Jul 17 2005, 09:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have never known  I'm always scared to ask where.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82301
[/B][/QUOTE]
Aww... :lol: but I'm not scared







Now tell us where!!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

If I could see my belly button, I'd be interested.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 17 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Aww...  :lol: but I'm not scared
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








my ears and......................my.....................nipples







got em done about 10-12 years ago when it wasnt just a "cool" thing to do


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have my belly done also... I got it done my freshman year in college.. 2000, i think. I have a few different things to put in it... but a few of the things I bought either broke or turn a nasty color. I wanna get something REAL to put in it... there is a store in NYC that carries real diamond ones. They even carry a few that celebrities wear.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

one of my best friends father owns a jewlery store and I thought when the newness wears off and I'm not changing it anylonger I want to get a diamond one from him.

I dated a guy that had nipple rings...awww the memories.








He also had belly ring, nipple rings, earrings, tongue ring, and eyebrow rings lol..it was my rocker stage


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 18 2005, 06:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










my ears and......................my.....................nipples







got em done about 10-12 years ago when it wasnt just a "cool" thing to do
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82341
[/B][/QUOTE]
omg!!!!! I would have never suspected that!! Do you wear..the....nipple...rings still? Were you like a rebel, rock guy?


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

I got my first hole done when I was 14 then I got a few more untill I recived my second in my belly at 16 then proceeded to put more holes in me and tatoos everywhere. But in my belly I wear a long curved bar that goes through both holes. My spouse makes me take it out once a month, he thinks my belly botton gets dirty.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

that ring is crazy

my friend just got hers done and she said it didnt hurt terribly.

joe.. your nipples?!?!? hahahahaha


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy have times changed...I remember when I was a kid, I had to beg my mother to take me to Gimble's Department Store to have my ears pierced by a nurse. There was no piercing gun, just a pointed gold stud and a butterfly backing. When I was in college (yes we did have electricity) the "not so nice" girls had double pierced ears. Our sorority rules forbid anything but a single set of earrings. I still have trouble with tattoos...what are they going to look like when you're my age and have a couple of kids? Hmmm....stretch marks and vericose veins are my "tattoos".


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, well, well, I think I am too old for that and I will save for myself what I think of it. It's your body after all. But don't tell me that having a ring in your nose, lip or tong is hygienic. Yuck. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jul 18 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Boy have times changed...I remember when I was a kid, I had to beg my mother to take me to Gimble's Department Store to have my ears pierced by a nurse.  There was no piercing gun, just a pointed gold stud and a butterfly backing.  When I was in college (yes we did have electricity) the "not so nice" girls had double pierced ears.  Our sorority rules forbid anything but a single set of earrings.  I still have trouble with tattoos...what are they going to look like when you're my age and have a couple of kids?  Hmmm....stretch marks and vericose veins are my "tattoos".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82491*


[/QUOTE]
I didn't get my ears pierced till I was in college. My dad and mom had been against it when I was growing up. I never even knew anyone with more than one piercing. Times really have changed.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Jul 18 2005, 02:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get my ears pierced till I was in college. My dad and mom had been against it when I was growing up. I never even knew anyone with more than one piercing. Times really have changed.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82499
[/B][/QUOTE]
I dont have anything pierced







I want to wait till I'm older to get my ears pierced even though everyone my age already had it done


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jul 18 2005, 06:34 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







I NEVER would have thunk it LOL


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 18 2005, 06:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










my ears and......................my.....................nipples







got em done about 10-12 years ago when it wasnt just a "cool" thing to do
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82341
[/B][/QUOTE]
joe your funny and brave I dont think I could do te nipple thing plus I hate it when people assume I'm a trashy person because of my belly ring. Can you see your nipple rings through your clothes?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Belly ring here. I got it after a weight loss (as my reward). I was 39 when I did it, quite a while ago....

Judi


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My oldest is going into 7th grade this fall and she keeps asking for a second earring. I have an easy out in that their school dress code does not allow girls to have more than one earring (and no other body parts pierced, unless for religious reasons), and boys are forbidden to have anything pierced (again, unless for religious reasons). 

To those of you who have your belly buttons done, what happens when you're pregnant? My belly button always popped from an innie to an outie. If I had a "ring" it would have stood up like a flagpole!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jul 19 2005, 10:08 AM
> *To those of you who have your belly buttons done, what happens when you're pregnant?  My belly button always popped from an innie to an outie.  If I had a "ring" it would have stood up like a flagpole!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82735*


[/QUOTE]


well I can't have anymore children so I hope I'm safe hehe....but one of my best friends had to take hers out when she got the outie and it grew up....but I have known a girl that had just the hoop in the whole time.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I had my tongue pierced for a while in college. When my mom found out she made me feel so guilty, I took it out so I would never have to face my dad...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jul 18 2005, 03:24 PM
> *Boy have times changed...I remember when I was a kid, I had to beg my mother to take me to Gimble's Department Store to have my ears pierced by a nurse.  There was no piercing gun, just a pointed gold stud and a butterfly backing.  When I was in college (yes we did have electricity) the "not so nice" girls had double pierced ears.  Our sorority rules forbid anything but a single set of earrings.  I still have trouble with tattoos...what are they going to look like when you're my age and have a couple of kids?  Hmmm....stretch marks and vericose veins are my "tattoos".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82491*


[/QUOTE]

I was about a senior in high school before my parents let me have my ears pierced. An acquaintance's dad was an OB/Gyn and he was doing ear piercing (for some reason) in his office so some of my friends and I went there to have it done. He used one of the machines that pierced it with an earring and then the earring was supposed to stay in about a week or so. We had never been to a OB/Gyn before and were giggling the whole time.... I still only have that single ear piercing....


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I had my ears pierced when i was born i the hospital my doctor did it. could have been my moms doc I have no idea but I do know that right before I went home he came in and asked my mom if she wanted it done and she said sure and did it. So mine have been there well almost since forever. hehe

as a part time job in college I worked at a jewlery store and did ear piercings with a machine thingy. ... the youngest I did was 3 weeks and she never even cried the worst was a four year old and I like to never have gotten the second hole done.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The first time I had my ears pierced I think I was about 5 years old. I remember my dad telling me if I stopped crying he would get me a pop (it worked LOL). A couple of years later my earings got caught on my sweater and the holes tore a little. They never healed properly and I had to have a little mini-surgery in the doctor's office to remove the scar tissue. After they healed I got them repierced. About a year after that I wore an earing that was too heavy and tore one of the holes again so I had to have that one stitched closed again. LOL! After that healed I got it repierced and also got a second hole put in each ear. After about a year I got sick of earings and let them close. LOL!

About a year and a half ago I got them repierced. I went to a lady that doesn't use a gun. She does the piercing with a needle. I'm also making sure that all of my earings are very light.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well I got me ears pierced when I was I think 3, then when I was like 10 I went to the mall with a friend of mine and we got the top part of our ears peirced (still not so sure how I manged to get that done without my mom). Then when I was 12 I went with 3 of my friends and wel all go our bellybuttons done. It was fun, we tried to video tape it brought a huge camra and everything but they wouldnt let us, said we might try to sell the video as an instructional vidoe of something like that. I am the biggest wimp ever though after the guy put the clamp on and turned around I got up and ran out the door lol my friends have to drag me back in.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie+Jul 19 2005, 12:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well I can't have anymore children so I hope I'm safe hehe....but one of my best friends had to take hers out when she got the outie and it grew up....but I have known a girl that had just the hoop in the whole time.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82762
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can answer that question, my daughter had her belly button pierced and when she was pregnant with her son she had to go have it surgically removed because it stretched and became infected and now she has an ugly scar to show for it.
What happened was her naval popped out and she got an absess underneath it. The doctor said it could have been because with the hormonal changes in her body she actually developed an allergy to the metal object hence the absess.
I have my ears pierced on both sides 4 times and wear just plain sleepers in there. I got the first ones when I was 16 then the rest when I was in my 20s. I had some problems with them when I had the last two pairs done with them being sore and infected but I eventually got them cleared up and still wear them today.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jul 19 2005, 03:16 PM
> *Well I got me ears pierced when I was I think 3, then when I was like 10 I went to the mall with a friend of mine and we got the top part of our ears peirced (still not so sure how I manged to get that done without my mom).  Then when I was 12 I went with 3 of my friends and wel all go our bellybuttons done.  It was fun, we tried to video tape it brought a huge camra and everything but they wouldnt let us, said we might try to sell the video as an instructional vidoe of something like that.  I am the biggest wimp ever though after the guy put the clamp on and turned around I got up and ran out the door lol my friends have to drag me back in.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82802*


[/QUOTE]
Wow, you got your belly button pierced at 12? Your mom let you? Believe me youre not a wimp, I couldnt stand any piercing at all!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i pierced my own ears when i was 14 with a sowing needle and 2 cubes of ice


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 18 2005, 11:48 AM
> *omg!!!!!  I would have never suspected that!!  Do you wear..the....nipple...rings still?  Were you like a rebel, rock guy?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82422*


[/QUOTE]









no, not a rock guy at all, very mellow laid back kinda guy and yes i still have them, as much pain as I went thru (ALOT!!!!!!!) i'm not taking them out


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 19 2005, 09:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










no, not a rock guy at all, very mellow laid back kinda guy and yes i still have them, as much pain as I went thru (ALOT!!!!!!!) i'm not taking them out
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82908
[/B][/QUOTE]
I would think it hurts!







Was it really worth it? Too much pain for me *cringe*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 19 2005, 10:24 PM
> *I would think it hurts!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i totalled a motorcycle once at about 50mph and the piercing hurt worse, it was in a tattoo shop and the tattoo guy got up and left, he couldnt even watch, worth it? i dont know


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 19 2005, 09:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i totalled a motorcycle once at about 50mph and the piercing hurt worse, it was in a tattoo shop and the tattoo guy got up and left, he couldnt even watch, worth it? i dont know
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82914
[/B][/QUOTE]
omg! I'll have to pass on those piercings.







So, you ride motercycles, have nipple piercings, now the last thing, do you have any tattoos?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 19 2005, 10:34 PM
> *omg!  I'll have to pass on those piercings.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

this isnt ending up in a book is it







yep, got 2 tattoos


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jul 19 2005, 09:19 PM
> *i pierced my own ears when i was 14 with a sowing needle and 2 cubes of ice
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yep, been there, done that too LOL. actually, i was always too wimpy to get my ears done, but i had no problem piercing my eyebrow. in my 11th grade english class. yes, during class. i'm an idiot, i know. this was...oye...1987? 1988? i still have the scars too. they arent bad, they've kinda gone away. but i really messed up my belly button when i tried to do that myself at a party ( i wasnt a drinker, so i kept myself amused other ways LOL). i eventually got my ears pierced, and now i'm 34 and wanting more and more tattoos. i am living in a complete dreamworld where all tattoos will be as painless as my first, and i'll be able to fall asleep each time... i fell asleep during my first two LOL. 

oh and i had my tongue pierced in high school, for 9 years. my parents never knew. they just thought that i was "being an antisocial teenager" when it was all swollen and i couldnt talk just after getting it done LOL. heck, for the first 20 years of my life, my nose was always in a book anyway. i took that piercing out on my 25th birthday. i couldnt take all the kids doing it and going around clicking the ring against their teeth. in an effort to distance myself from that, i took it out and havent looked back since. 

however, cant wait for the next tattoo LOL









ann marie and the "i'd like a peanutbutter flavored tongue ring, please" buttercup


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 19 2005, 10:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this isnt ending up in a book is it







yep, got 2 tattoos
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82931
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow!! Tattoos, pierced nipples, motorcycles, building pet beds and cabinets, 4x4's and maltese!! You're one well rounded guy Joe!!







I feel very boring and plain right now...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Joe you are a dark horse, I would never have guessed. I might have 4 pairs of pierced earings but could never even think of a nipple ring owwwwwwwwweeeeeeeee that would hurt.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 19 2005, 09:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this isnt ending up in a book is it







yep, got 2 tattoos
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82931
[/B][/QUOTE]
omg! Youre a bad boy! Where are the tattoos?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 20 2005, 06:35 PM
> *omg!  Youre a bad boy!  Where are the tattoos?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83126*


[/QUOTE]

i'm good, really









I have a japanese symbol on my right ankle that is "supposed" to stand for "Lunatic" but I cant read Japanese so it might say "i'm a dork" or something









and the following one is from the Pink Floyd album "wish you were here", my favorite band, listen to "wish you were here" or "shine on you crazy diamond", great stuff! anyway, this was my first tat, on my right shoulder, cost about 350.00, took along time for me to settle on this, it represents alot in my life, friendship, both old, new and lost, love, for my wife and son, strength, a handshake tells alot about a person, difference, its what makes people unique, if you notice they are two different hands which can represent any person, white, black, chinese, mexican, blue, red, green, american, foriegn, doesnt matter to me, and things personal, like the colors in the ring, blue and purple, my favorite colors, anyway, here it is, thanks to my wife for taking the pic


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, they're good tattos at least, I'm happy you dont have a huge skeleton on your back! Now that would freak me out!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Joe that sure is some tattoo. My hubby has three, one is of the POW MIA and one is the badge for the Air Cavalry unit he served in Vietnam and the other is a Griffon. IF you are not familiar with the Griffon it represents the tiger for strength and the eagle for courage. He had that one done when he was going through some major surgeries for a serious work injury. The other two represent his time spent in Vietnam and the brothers who were left behind.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Honey, if I had a Belly Button ring I would trip on it!!!!!!!!!
After 60++++++++ years, my belly button has lowered 'slightly'


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am STILL dying laughing that Joe has two tattoos...pierced nipples...likes motorcycles and big trucks....AND runs a "foo-foo" dog website!






















Talk about a man with many sides!









I don't have a belly button ring...and even if I DID lose the 50 pounds I need to lose since my kids...I would always have a tummy pooch and awful stretch marks...







They are my reward for carrying almost 9 pound babies in my 5'2" body!







So I don't know that I could even reward myself with the belly ring...maybe after I rewarded myself with a tummy tuck!  

I don't have any tattoos either...I am a wimp...
Anyone see that "Friends" episode where Rachel and Phoebe went to get tattoos?!
Remember the "heart" that Phoebe got on her arm?







It was just a "dot"...b/c she was too big of a wimp after the first stick to go any further!







THAT would be ME!







I have considered a nice dolphin or butterfly on my ankle before...but I would have to be LOADED with Margaritas...









I do have my ears pierced...couldn't do it until I was 13. I did a double hole when I was in college...that hurt like H-E-double hockey stick!







I just keep gold bally things in them both. I don't like to change them...but I like to have something in. I am allergic to cheap jewelry, so gotta keep in real gold stuff.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 21 2005, 10:33 PM
> *I am STILL dying laughing that Joe has two tattoos...pierced nipples...likes motorcycles and big trucks....AND runs a "foo-foo" dog website!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Sweet Tat Joe...I have been tring to get my hubby to get a tat for a while now but Mr. I'm a Banker Man won't do it . HE is a jusge Illini fan and I think the Chief would make a super cool one. or the cubs logol hehe

Hubby says the four year old is like me. he LOVES motorcycles, thinks earings are fun. He loves to play with his friends plastic clippy ones in her dress up box, if he is cranky we can play his fav song and he gets all happy "Girls, Girls, Girls" hehe

i kinda dread him growning up hehe

at least Joe gives me some hope that Bentley can have a "softer" side also hehe

i want a tat but know i can't do the pain hehe. I want a pink princess crown or a tiny ladybug


----------

